#  Krankenpflege >   Badewanne 4 Wochen nach OP? >

## Ingo

Guten Tag! 
Vor 4 Wochen bekam ich ein neues Hüftgelenk. Ab wann darf ich denn wieder in die Badewanne zum Entspannen, nicht zum Reinigen, da ist mir duschen lieber... 
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ingo

----------


## Christiane

Grundsätzlich soll die Narbe vollständig geschlossen sein. Beim Einsteigen in die Wanne bitte darauf achten, daß das Hüftgelenk nicht über 90° gebeugt und in der Längsachse nicht gedreht wird. Das operierte Bein nicht über das andere Bein überkreuzen! 
Wenn diese Dinge beachtet werden, spricht nichts gegen ein Bad.

----------


## Ingo

Herzlichen Dank für die rasche und ersehnte Antwort!
Bis später, hab' nämlich jetzt gleich was vor ;-)
Ingo

----------

